# Where to acquire advanced - really advanced excel skills



## dave2018 (Dec 25, 2018)

So I was introduced to excel 3 years ago. (I'm 18 btw). I just learned the sum function and was sooo amazed, and I built a complex "model" for my schools student grant allotment [i did it for fun, and they accepted it , i caught on pretty quickly.. etc...]

Then I watched excelisfun on YouTube, and really discovered a new world!

--Enter vba.... wtvr... . I basically built a complex pos system [yes, I dont know access at all] and it's really not so bad, for building a whole program while learning most vba elements on the job...--

Now, when I'm bored during vacation, I browse through the forum to answer people's questions (I dont like writing vba as much as figuring stuff out with formulas, so I stick with formulas..), which might not be fair because I'm no expert . Talk about ppl expecting robust formulas . [Usually my answer gets replied with a formula which is 10x better... I'm sure many have that feeling, rushing on a solution before the experts step in ..].

(Actually, I should note that I have no idea what a pivot table is! I just love exploring formulas, cuz if it doesnt refresh, it ain't worth it... imo. One day I will get to all the functionality; power bi, what if analysis, cube functions lol.)

I am specifically addicted to single-cell CSE formulas, cuz they just can do everything!!

My question is: [I know I just wrote a whole book on myself, but congrats on getting this far ]

I am very knowledgeable in how formulas evaluate, and I will almost always come up with a solution... thought not optimal...

Having said that, there are many things to learn, I would split into categories:

1) formula elements. My best example is Index(a1:a3,N(If(1,{1,2}))) with the element I'm talking about is in red, to "trick" index into putting an array into rownum. WHERE DO U LEARN THAT!!?? Other than coming across it when u need it. Is there a place where these are all documented so ppl can learn a vast amount of formula tweaks etc.

2) formula techniques. Just tutorials on how to think of the most optimal solutions for different types of problems.

Now I know practice is the key. But instead of going through forums for real life examples, which challenge me to learn to get over them, is there a "real advanced course"? Google has nothing to offer, all the skill websites teach stuff I already know..

My question is: to all the experts, where was the primary place you got your advanced and thorough knowledge to come up with these ingenious solutions that I keep seeing across this forum.

I would @user... some people on this forum who I just watch and admire, but it would be incomplete, so maybe if I have the patience, I would compile a list.

My fingers are hurting by now, I will start using the mouse.... oops! I threw it out ever since I learned how to use excel like a pro 

Thx.


(To summarize my question, where are the best advanced -really advanced excel resources?)


----------



## BrianGGG (Dec 26, 2018)

If you watch ExcelIsFun and MrExcel on YouTube, that is advanced enough for nearly everybody. 


BrianGGG


----------



## dave2018 (Dec 26, 2018)

BrianGGG said:


> If you watch ExcelIsFun and MrExcel on YouTube, that is advanced enough for nearly everybody.
> 
> 
> BrianGGG



thx, but i went through their advanced videos already .

but many people have broader ideas that are highly unique. i was wondering if anyone compiled a "List of unique tricks in excel" and a advanced way of thinking up solutions... 

like, where can i find this in a broad list of similar things:


> 1) formula elements. My best example is Index(a1:a3,N(If(1,{1,2}))) with the element I'm talking about is in red, to "trick" index into putting an array into rownum. WHERE DO U LEARN THAT!!?? Other than coming across it when u need it. Is there a place where these are all documented so ppl can learn a vast amount of formula tweaks etc.




another example, i found this funny formula which parses text in 1 cell with a delimiter, into an array.
in A1:  A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L    in B1: =FILTERXML("<t><s>"&SUBSTITUTE(A1,",","</s><s>")&"</s></t>","//s")
now, there is a Mid(substitute.... way to do this, but i found online this solution (which uses a function which IS NOT made for this !!)

and when u evaluate it:
EDIT: i will post the image in the next post, wasnt working here


so where do u find a compilation of all these?

all the best


----------



## dave2018 (Dec 26, 2018)

https://ibb.co/Y0dMXQ6

image not showing up, but here is alink


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 27, 2018)

dave2018,

See if something, in the below *link(s)*, of my most up to date list will help you:
*Training / Books / Sites* as of *12/16/2018*

What Is VBA?
https://www.techwalla.com/articles/what-is-vba

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/mrexcels-products-books-cds-podcasts/
http://www.mrexcel.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=306

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Free Excel exercises
https://www.wiseowl.co.uk/excel/exercises/standard/

MrExcel's Excel Tutorial Listing
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Online Courses
https://hbr.org/store/landing/courses

[VBA] Difference between OLEFormat and ControlFormat?
For references purposes and excellent explanations, see
http://wellsr.com/vba/excel/#guides

Excel VBA MACRO Kick-start Course for absolute beginner

How to insert and run VBA code in Excel - tutorial for beginners
https://www.ablebits.com/office-addins-blog/2013/12/06/add-run-vba-macro-excel/

Free VBA Course
http://www.excel-pratique.com/en/vba.php

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
http://www.worldbestlearningcenter.com/index_files/excel-VBA-understanding.htm

The macro recorder actually is your friend but look here:
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/vba/beyond_the_macro_recorder/

Introduction to Variables, Constants and Data Types
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa242127(v=vs.60).aspx

Declaring Variables
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/declaringvariables.aspx

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/scope.aspx
Variable Scope in Excel VBA - EASY Excel Macros
Understanding Scope

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/variables.htm

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Events And Event Procedures In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/Events.aspx

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/classes.aspx

There's a chapter on classes in VBA Developer's Handbook which is also good.
http://www.amazon.com/VBA-Developers-Handbook-2nd-Edition/dp/0782129781

Ron's Excel Tips
http://www.rondebruin.nl/tips.htm

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm

How do I create and use a PERSONAL file for my VBA code
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/personal.htm

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Debugging VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/DebuggingVBA.aspx

Debug Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/debug.htm

TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code
http://www.techbookreport.com/tutorials/debug_excel_vba_01.html

Here are some general links on performance improvement:
https://www.soa.org/News-and-Publica...s42-roper.aspx
Optimize Slow VBA Code. Speed Up Efficient VBA Code/Macros
Excel VBA Performance Coding Best Practices - Office Blogs
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Start at the beginning...

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

Build an Excel Add-In
http://www.fontstuff.com/vba/vbatut03.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros Tutorial
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros & Programming
http://www.excel-vba.com/index.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/cells/index.php

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how-to-assign-a-macro-to-a-button-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

Build a UserForm for Excel
http://www.fontstuff.com/ebooks/free/fsuserforms.pdf

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-training/ExcelVBA2/excelvba2lesson2.htm

UserForms in Excel VBA - UserForm Basics; Add Controls dynamically at run-time using the Add Method; UserForm Controls (A Snapshot)

VBA add UserForm on the fly
http://www.vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=228 

Excel VBA how to Personalise the Ribbon
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...l+vba+how+to+Personalise+the+Ribbon&FORM=VDRE

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...io+buttons+and+check+boxes+in+Excel&FORM=VDRE

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Multi or two way vlook up and index match tutorial
http://www.get-digital-help.com/

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

http://www.get-digital-help.com/201...s-containing-unique-distinct-values-in-excel/

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

MS Excel: VBA Functions - Listed by Category
MS Excel: ALL Formulas/Functions - Listed by Category

Fuzzy Matching - new version plus explanation
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/195635-fuzzy-matching-new-version-plus-explanation.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

John Walkenbach's power programming with Excel books.

Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA, Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

Professional Excel Development by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

A list of Reference Books
http://www.andypope.info/books/books.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Need to understand error handling 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/errorhandling.htm

Excel file error message 
How to diagnose Excel file corruption and repair workbooks

If a file cannot be repaired, consider recovering an earlier version from your file history
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...8-file-history

Arrays
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/390246-vba-array-basics.html
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/VBAArrays.htm
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm
http://excelmacromastery.com/Blog/index.php/the-complete-guide-to-using-arrays-in-excel-vba/

VBA code to sort an array
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/SortingArrays.aspx 

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/02e7z943(v=VS.80).aspx

Visual Basic Array Tutorial written by Adam Wehmann
http://patorjk.com/programming/tutorials/vbarrays.htm

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMGILHiLqr0
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/e...table-and-pivotchart-reports-HP010342752.aspx
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
http://www.brainbell.com/tutorials/Excel_VBA/Build_A_Pivot_Table_In_Excel_VBA.html

Excel 2013 PowerPivot Basics #01: Introduction To PowerPivot for Excel 2013 - YouTube

Conditional Formatting
http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/...apply-conditional-formatting-HA102809768.aspx

Count cells based on Conditional Formatting color? 
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/CFColors.htm
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showt...-(whether-from-Conditional-Formatting-or-not)
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-of-a-conditionally-formatted-cell-in-excel-2
https://dakhoaauahcm.vn/hac-lao.html 

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
https://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?id=40
Exporting Email Body Text to excel (using outlook 2010) VBA
Exporting text from body of outlook email to excel
Quickly export Outlook e-mail items to Excel - TechRepublic

Mail a message to each person in a range
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/outlook/bmail5.htm

Excel VBA Dictionary – A Complete Guide
https://excelmacromastery.com/vba-dictionary/

Excel Function Dictionary by Peter Noneley
http://www.xlfdic.com/
http://www.hoffits.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

Vba to create waterfall charts 
http://peltiertech.com/excel-waterfall-charts-bridge-charts/

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 
https://exceldashboardschool.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

To create my Dashboard I use this small ebook: Create a Dashboard using PivotTable - Roger F. Silva
https://www.amazon.com/Create-Dashb...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486600546&sr=1-3

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Free dashboard training materials
https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=...rome..69i57.2835j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Excel Dashboard School
https://exceldashboardschool.com/

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-2007-Da...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1305564958&sr=1-1

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
http://www.ozgrid.com/search/templates.htm
http://www.onlinepclearning.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Round Robin Tournament Generator
http://golfsoftware.com/tools/schedule/golf-pairings-generator.html

Financial Model Template
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...finance&page=1

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291047

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H7tBL97orE

Excel VBA MAC shortcuts
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/465614-mac-shortcuts-excel.html

http://www.internet4classrooms.com/excel_keyboard_mac.htm
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/mac-excel-help/excel-keyboard-shortcuts-HA102927337.aspx

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/excel-shortcut-and-function-keys-HP010073848.aspx

Excel VLOOKUP Multiple Sheets • My Online Training Hub

Wise Owl Tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5NIcZAc4&feature=youtu.be&list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc837974.aspx
Merging Data from Multiple Workbooks into a Summary Workbook in Excel
Merge data from all workbooks in a folder
Merging a Range from Selected Workbooks
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks by Column
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks in a Folder with a Filter

Filtering Horizontally, or both
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/922023-filtering-horizontally.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/746452-horizontal-filtering-macros.html
http://blog.livedoor.jp/andrewe/archives/50283818.html
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16822916/best-way-to-filter-both-vertically-and-horizontally
https://chandoo.org/forum/threads/filter-horizontally-instead-of-vertically.14283/

You could do a Google search with “You Tube” and use the foollowing names, and/or, links:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXP...S5k4zsvnu2mkJC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5...3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd6Z...VH5Dq42RG9tlRP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIhK...suD6oNDaOk3vbR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08z...Z_6brD5Gk1sVy_
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_d8...lhXL_9m7EAgcMq
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVB...ort=dd&view=50
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...o2SEPBLLPGOyBz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_1e...7lleNVtNeAhBVC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYk...007E847B3E6658

Some other Threads where VBA learning was discussed:
Basics of Excel VBA and Code writting
Excel VBA
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-my-macro-is-launched-from-2.html#post4250487
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/1111289-how-useful-are-youtube-tutorials-for-vba.html
https://members.excelcampus.com/a/1523/fdzAdugs

Sending mail from Excel with CDO
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/cdo.htm

And, as your skills increase, try answering threads on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_5givffg47i_b

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/

Learn VBA Fast, Vol. I: Excel function design course, with practice exercises (The VBA Function Design Course Book 1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00M6E8MBW

Excel VBA Programmer Interview - Excel Test for interview 
http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?48406-Excel-VBA-Programmer-Interview&

Excel tests
http://www.excel-skills.com/demos2010/skills_test.php
http://www.skills-assessment.net/home/frmIndex.aspx?e=135
https://www.wiziq.com/tests/ms-excel

Here is another Function translator that is extremely popular:
http://en.excel-translator.de/functions/text/
It will also translate Formulas as well
http://en.excel-translator.de/translator/

Here a couple of good blogs on the R1C1 Style Notation
https://smurfonspreadsheets.wordpress.com/2007/11/12/r1c1-notation/
http://powerspreadsheets.com/r1c1-formular1c1-vba/

Top ten ways to clean your data
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...our-data-a64879eb-115f-4e3d-a3bf-9cfc08a0a4e3

Analytical reasoning test of Excel aptitude 
http://www.exceltip.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Download-Top-30-Microsoft-Interview-Questions.pdf

RegEX question - Alpha only upper case only.
Regex Tutorialâ€”From Regex 101 to Advanced Regex
Regular Expression Tutorial - Learn How to Use Regular Expressions
https://www.princeton.edu/~mlovett/r...xpressions.pdf

The VBA Guide To ListObject Excel Tables
https://www.thespreadsheetguru.com/blog/2014/6/20/the-vba-guide-to-listobject-excel-tables

Hiding Macros 
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1030101-hiding-macros.html

Excel keyboard shortcuts
http://www.asap-utilities.com/excel-tips-shortcuts.php
A nearly complete Microsoft list, from thisoldman:
https://support.office.com/en-us/art...9-9b7213f0040f
This has some that aren't listed on the MS page:
http://www.asap-utilities.com/excel-tips-shortcuts.php
And this one:
https://exceljet.net/keyboard-shortcuts
Microsoft changed some shortcuts between 2003 and 2007 versions and they continue to change them.
 Menu shortcuts, get changed too.
 If you have a newer version of Excel, type Alt+d and a message will pop up: "Continue typing the menu key sequence ..."
My favorite little known key sequences are the context menu shortcuts.
 If you're on Windows with a keyboard that has a menu key, copy a range of cells, then select a destination.
 Press the menu key (between Rt-Alt and Rt-Ctrl) then press V to paste values only, or R to paste formats only, or T to transpose+paste.

Distance between Zip Codes - Excel on a PC
https://desmondoshiwambo.wordpress.c...stance-in-vba/ 

Territory Project 
share a list of US city, county and region or if you have a link?
alansidman, Forum Moderator
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/1243392-territory-project.html
file is to large to attach. Here is a link to the file at Box.net
https://app.box.com/s/vyrimdou6t6jlcpscahgnd1ajxbntagk

planetary positions calculator 
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1073317-planetary-positions-calculator.html
I need a MS Excel calculator to find Planetary positions on any given day (past, present or future) as I am a Astrology enthusiast. Can somebody help. 
https://astroexcel.wordpress.com/
http://www.stargazing.net/kepler/astrofnc.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjnmnfmDF50
http://educypedia.karadimov.info/edu...latorspace.htm
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...astronomy.html
http://www.midnightkite.com/index.aspx?URL=Software 
This Link here, is maybe what helps you most on you'r way! It gives you a lot of info of Planet positions + many other useful stuffs about Astro, Computing of that, and Math.
https://astroexcel.wordpress.com/about/download/ 

for those who suffer from pain while typing/using mouse - using excel with voice
I had a few questions answered in this forum that helped me a great deal in working with Microsoft Excel, despite my disability.
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...ile-typing-using-mouse-using-excel-voice.html
So I thought I would share my knowledge which may help people who are having any kind of disability or pain while working on a computer. (for example, people with carpal tunnel or temporary injuries like hand fractures etc)
Dragon NaturallySpeaking is a popular program that allows a user to use voice to operate the computer. However, for some reason, the commands that are used to operate Excel and not explained very well. So I found this resource and it has helped me to work with Excel hands-free almost 70 to 80% of the time. Hopefully, I will learn it well enough to work hands-free completely.
http://www.disabledmessenger.site/20...ial-basic.html is the page and there are other tutorials also Microsoft Excel.
Hope it is of some use to members here.


----------



## RoryA (Dec 27, 2018)

There really is no one-stop shop for this kind of information since it's mostly down to how creative people's minds are. One of the best places I've seen for truly creative formula solutions, since that seems to be your thing rather than VBA, would be here: https://excelxor.com/


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Dec 27, 2018)

I too wonder if anybody knows a place for very advanced excel solutions but for VBA rather than for formulaes.


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 28, 2018)

Jaafar Tribak said:


> I too wonder if anybody knows a place for very advanced excel solutions but for VBA rather than for formulaes.



Jaafar Tribak,

Please check out my list in my reply *#5*.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Dec 28, 2018)

hiker95 said:


> Jaafar Tribak,
> 
> Please check out my list in my reply *#5*.



Thanks _hiker95_

At a quick glance at the hyperlinks sites in your post, I could recognise many of them but I will look at them properly.

Regards.


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 29, 2018)

> Thanks hiker95
> 
> At a quick glance at the hyperlinks sites in your post, I could recognise many of them but I will look at them properly.
> 
> Regards.



Jaafar Tribak,

You are very welcome.

Glad I could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------



## dave2018 (Dec 25, 2018)

So I was introduced to excel 3 years ago. (I'm 18 btw). I just learned the sum function and was sooo amazed, and I built a complex "model" for my schools student grant allotment [i did it for fun, and they accepted it , i caught on pretty quickly.. etc...]

Then I watched excelisfun on YouTube, and really discovered a new world!

--Enter vba.... wtvr... . I basically built a complex pos system [yes, I dont know access at all] and it's really not so bad, for building a whole program while learning most vba elements on the job...--

Now, when I'm bored during vacation, I browse through the forum to answer people's questions (I dont like writing vba as much as figuring stuff out with formulas, so I stick with formulas..), which might not be fair because I'm no expert . Talk about ppl expecting robust formulas . [Usually my answer gets replied with a formula which is 10x better... I'm sure many have that feeling, rushing on a solution before the experts step in ..].

(Actually, I should note that I have no idea what a pivot table is! I just love exploring formulas, cuz if it doesnt refresh, it ain't worth it... imo. One day I will get to all the functionality; power bi, what if analysis, cube functions lol.)

I am specifically addicted to single-cell CSE formulas, cuz they just can do everything!!

My question is: [I know I just wrote a whole book on myself, but congrats on getting this far ]

I am very knowledgeable in how formulas evaluate, and I will almost always come up with a solution... thought not optimal...

Having said that, there are many things to learn, I would split into categories:

1) formula elements. My best example is Index(a1:a3,N(If(1,{1,2}))) with the element I'm talking about is in red, to "trick" index into putting an array into rownum. WHERE DO U LEARN THAT!!?? Other than coming across it when u need it. Is there a place where these are all documented so ppl can learn a vast amount of formula tweaks etc.

2) formula techniques. Just tutorials on how to think of the most optimal solutions for different types of problems.

Now I know practice is the key. But instead of going through forums for real life examples, which challenge me to learn to get over them, is there a "real advanced course"? Google has nothing to offer, all the skill websites teach stuff I already know..

My question is: to all the experts, where was the primary place you got your advanced and thorough knowledge to come up with these ingenious solutions that I keep seeing across this forum.

I would @user... some people on this forum who I just watch and admire, but it would be incomplete, so maybe if I have the patience, I would compile a list.

My fingers are hurting by now, I will start using the mouse.... oops! I threw it out ever since I learned how to use excel like a pro 

Thx.


(To summarize my question, where are the best advanced -really advanced excel resources?)


----------



## dave2018 (Dec 29, 2018)

@hiker95 thats some list!!

thx! i want to learn formulas rather than vba, but i will certainly benifit from your help.

thx


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 29, 2018)

dave2018 said:


> @hiker95 thats some list!!
> 
> thx! i want to learn formulas rather than vba, but i will certainly benifit from your help.
> 
> thx



dave2018,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.

And, come back anytime.


----------



## ISY (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi

You see
https://excelkodklavuzu.blogspot.com/
https://optionexplicitvba.com/category/vba/
http://pierre-beauvois-beuvry.fr/formation/vba/#1539492680431-1007c4c8-175e


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 31, 2018)

ISY,

Thanks for the 3 links.

I have added them to my *Training / Books / Sites* as of *12/30/2018*


See my next reply.


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 31, 2018)

*Training / Books / Sites* as of *12/30/2018*

What Is VBA?
https://www.techwalla.com/articles/what-is-vba

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/mrexcels-products-books-cds-podcasts/
http://www.mrexcel.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=306

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Free Excel exercises
https://www.wiseowl.co.uk/excel/exercises/standard/

MrExcel's Excel Tutorial Listing
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

Online Courses
https://hbr.org/store/landing/courses

[VBA] Difference between OLEFormat and ControlFormat?
For references purposes and excellent explanations, see
http://wellsr.com/vba/excel/#guides

Excel VBA MACRO Kick-start Course for absolute beginner

How to insert and run VBA code in Excel - tutorial for beginners
https://www.ablebits.com/office-addins-blog/2013/12/06/add-run-vba-macro-excel/

Free VBA Course
http://www.excel-pratique.com/en/vba.php

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
http://www.worldbestlearningcenter.com/index_files/excel-VBA-understanding.htm

The macro recorder actually is your friend but look here:
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/vba/beyond_the_macro_recorder/

Introduction to Variables, Constants and Data Types
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa242127(v=vs.60).aspx

Declaring Variables
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/declaringvariables.aspx

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/scope.aspx
Variable Scope in Excel VBA - EASY Excel Macros
Understanding Scope

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/variables.htm

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Events And Event Procedures In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/Events.aspx

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/classes.aspx

There's a chapter on classes in VBA Developer's Handbook which is also good.
http://www.amazon.com/VBA-Developers-Handbook-2nd-Edition/dp/0782129781

Ron's Excel Tips
http://www.rondebruin.nl/tips.htm

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm

How do I create and use a PERSONAL file for my VBA code
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/personal.htm

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Debugging VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/DebuggingVBA.aspx

Debug Excel VBA Macro Code
http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/debug.htm

TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code
http://www.techbookreport.com/tutorials/debug_excel_vba_01.html

Here are some general links on performance improvement:
https://www.soa.org/News-and-Publica...s42-roper.aspx
Optimize Slow VBA Code. Speed Up Efficient VBA Code/Macros
Excel VBA Performance Coding Best Practices - Office Blogs
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Start at the beginning...

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/createaddin.aspx

Build an Excel Add-In
http://www.fontstuff.com/vba/vbatut03.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros Tutorial
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros & Programming
http://www.excel-vba.com/index.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/cells/index.php

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how-to-assign-a-macro-to-a-button-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

Build a UserForm for Excel
http://www.fontstuff.com/ebooks/free/fsuserforms.pdf

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/free-training/ExcelVBA2/excelvba2lesson2.htm

UserForms in Excel VBA - UserForm Basics; Add Controls dynamically at run-time using the Add Method; UserForm Controls (A Snapshot)

VBA add UserForm on the fly
http://www.vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=228 

Excel VBA how to Personalise the Ribbon
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...l+vba+how+to+Personalise+the+Ribbon&FORM=VDRE

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...io+buttons+and+check+boxes+in+Excel&FORM=VDRE

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Multi or two way vlook up and index match tutorial
http://www.get-digital-help.com/

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

http://www.get-digital-help.com/201...s-containing-unique-distinct-values-in-excel/

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

MS Excel: VBA Functions - Listed by Category
MS Excel: ALL Formulas/Functions - Listed by Category

Fuzzy Matching - new version plus explanation
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/195635-fuzzy-matching-new-version-plus-explanation.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

John Walkenbach's power programming with Excel books.

Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA, Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

Professional Excel Development by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

A list of Reference Books
http://www.andypope.info/books/books.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Need to understand error handling 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/errorhandling.htm

Excel file error message 
How to diagnose Excel file corruption and repair workbooks

If a file cannot be repaired, consider recovering an earlier version from your file history
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...8-file-history

Arrays
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/390246-vba-array-basics.html
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/VBAArrays.htm
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012
http://www.vbtutor.net/vba/vba_chp21.htm
http://excelmacromastery.com/Blog/index.php/the-complete-guide-to-using-arrays-in-excel-vba/

VBA code to sort an array
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/SortingArrays.aspx 

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/02e7z943(v=VS.80).aspx

Visual Basic Array Tutorial written by Adam Wehmann
http://patorjk.com/programming/tutorials/vbarrays.htm

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMGILHiLqr0
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/e...table-and-pivotchart-reports-HP010342752.aspx
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
http://www.brainbell.com/tutorials/Excel_VBA/Build_A_Pivot_Table_In_Excel_VBA.html

Excel 2013 PowerPivot Basics #01: Introduction To PowerPivot for Excel 2013 - YouTube

Conditional Formatting
http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/...apply-conditional-formatting-HA102809768.aspx

Count cells based on Conditional Formatting color? 
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/CFColors.htm
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showt...-(whether-from-Conditional-Formatting-or-not)
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-of-a-conditionally-formatted-cell-in-excel-2
https://dakhoaauahcm.vn/hac-lao.html 

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
https://www.rondebruin.nl/win/section1.htm
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?id=40
Exporting Email Body Text to excel (using outlook 2010) VBA
Exporting text from body of outlook email to excel
Quickly export Outlook e-mail items to Excel - TechRepublic

Mail a message to each person in a range
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/outlook/bmail5.htm

Excel VBA Dictionary – A Complete Guide
https://excelmacromastery.com/vba-dictionary/

Excel Function Dictionary by Peter Noneley
http://www.xlfdic.com/
http://www.hoffits.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

Vba to create waterfall charts 
http://peltiertech.com/excel-waterfall-charts-bridge-charts/

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
http://www.andypope.info/charts/gauge.htm 
https://exceldashboardschool.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

To create my Dashboard I use this small ebook: Create a Dashboard using PivotTable - Roger F. Silva
https://www.amazon.com/Create-Dashb...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486600546&sr=1-3

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Free dashboard training materials
https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=...rome..69i57.2835j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Excel Dashboard School
https://exceldashboardschool.com/

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-2007-Da...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1305564958&sr=1-1

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
http://www.ozgrid.com/search/templates.htm
http://www.onlinepclearning.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Round Robin Tournament Generator
http://golfsoftware.com/tools/schedule/golf-pairings-generator.html

Financial Model Template
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...finance&page=1

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291047

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H7tBL97orE

Excel VBA MAC shortcuts
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/465614-mac-shortcuts-excel.html

http://www.internet4classrooms.com/excel_keyboard_mac.htm
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/mac-excel-help/excel-keyboard-shortcuts-HA102927337.aspx

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/excel-shortcut-and-function-keys-HP010073848.aspx

Excel VLOOKUP Multiple Sheets • My Online Training Hub

Wise Owl Tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5NIcZAc4&feature=youtu.be&list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc837974.aspx
Merging Data from Multiple Workbooks into a Summary Workbook in Excel
Merge data from all workbooks in a folder
Merging a Range from Selected Workbooks
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks by Column
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks in a Folder with a Filter

Filtering Horizontally, or both
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/922023-filtering-horizontally.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/746452-horizontal-filtering-macros.html
http://blog.livedoor.jp/andrewe/archives/50283818.html
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16822916/best-way-to-filter-both-vertically-and-horizontally
https://chandoo.org/forum/threads/filter-horizontally-instead-of-vertically.14283/

You could do a Google search with “You Tube” and use the foollowing names, and/or, links:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXP...S5k4zsvnu2mkJC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5...3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd6Z...VH5Dq42RG9tlRP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIhK...suD6oNDaOk3vbR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08z...Z_6brD5Gk1sVy_
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_d8...lhXL_9m7EAgcMq
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVB...ort=dd&view=50
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...o2SEPBLLPGOyBz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_1e...7lleNVtNeAhBVC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYk...007E847B3E6658

Some other Threads where VBA learning was discussed:
Basics of Excel VBA and Code writting
Excel VBA
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...-my-macro-is-launched-from-2.html#post4250487
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/1111289-how-useful-are-youtube-tutorials-for-vba.html
https://members.excelcampus.com/a/1523/fdzAdugs

Sending mail from Excel with CDO
http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/cdo.htm

And, as your skills increase, try answering threads on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_5givffg47i_b

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/

Learn VBA Fast, Vol. I: Excel function design course, with practice exercises (The VBA Function Design Course Book 1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00M6E8MBW

Excel VBA Programmer Interview - Excel Test for interview 
http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?48406-Excel-VBA-Programmer-Interview&

Excel tests
http://www.excel-skills.com/demos2010/skills_test.php
http://www.skills-assessment.net/home/frmIndex.aspx?e=135
https://www.wiziq.com/tests/ms-excel

Here is another Function translator that is extremely popular:
http://en.excel-translator.de/functions/text/
It will also translate Formulas as well
http://en.excel-translator.de/translator/

Here a couple of good blogs on the R1C1 Style Notation
https://smurfonspreadsheets.wordpress.com/2007/11/12/r1c1-notation/
http://powerspreadsheets.com/r1c1-formular1c1-vba/

Top ten ways to clean your data
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...our-data-a64879eb-115f-4e3d-a3bf-9cfc08a0a4e3

Analytical reasoning test of Excel aptitude 
http://www.exceltip.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Download-Top-30-Microsoft-Interview-Questions.pdf

RegEX question - Alpha only upper case only.
Regex Tutorialâ€”From Regex 101 to Advanced Regex
Regular Expression Tutorial - Learn How to Use Regular Expressions
https://www.princeton.edu/~mlovett/r...xpressions.pdf

The VBA Guide To ListObject Excel Tables
https://www.thespreadsheetguru.com/blog/2014/6/20/the-vba-guide-to-listobject-excel-tables

Hiding Macros 
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1030101-hiding-macros.html

Excel keyboard shortcuts
http://www.asap-utilities.com/excel-tips-shortcuts.php
A nearly complete Microsoft list, from thisoldman:
https://support.office.com/en-us/art...9-9b7213f0040f
This has some that aren't listed on the MS page:
http://www.asap-utilities.com/excel-tips-shortcuts.php
And this one:
https://exceljet.net/keyboard-shortcuts
Microsoft changed some shortcuts between 2003 and 2007 versions and they continue to change them.
 Menu shortcuts, get changed too.
 If you have a newer version of Excel, type Alt+d and a message will pop up: "Continue typing the menu key sequence ..."
My favorite little known key sequences are the context menu shortcuts.
 If you're on Windows with a keyboard that has a menu key, copy a range of cells, then select a destination.
 Press the menu key (between Rt-Alt and Rt-Ctrl) then press V to paste values only, or R to paste formats only, or T to transpose+paste.

Distance between Zip Codes - Excel on a PC
https://desmondoshiwambo.wordpress.c...stance-in-vba/ 

Territory Project 
share a list of US city, county and region or if you have a link?
alansidman, Forum Moderator
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/1243392-territory-project.html
file is to large to attach. Here is a link to the file at Box.net
https://app.box.com/s/vyrimdou6t6jlcpscahgnd1ajxbntagk

planetary positions calculator 
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/1073317-planetary-positions-calculator.html
I need a MS Excel calculator to find Planetary positions on any given day (past, present or future) as I am a Astrology enthusiast. Can somebody help. 
https://astroexcel.wordpress.com/
http://www.stargazing.net/kepler/astrofnc.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjnmnfmDF50
http://educypedia.karadimov.info/edu...latorspace.htm
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...astronomy.html
http://www.midnightkite.com/index.aspx?URL=Software 
This Link here, is maybe what helps you most on you'r way! It gives you a lot of info of Planet positions + many other useful stuffs about Astro, Computing of that, and Math.
https://astroexcel.wordpress.com/about/download/ 

for those who suffer from pain while typing/using mouse - using excel with voice
I had a few questions answered in this forum that helped me a great deal in working with Microsoft Excel, despite my disability.
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...ile-typing-using-mouse-using-excel-voice.html
So I thought I would share my knowledge which may help people who are having any kind of disability or pain while working on a computer. (for example, people with carpal tunnel or temporary injuries like hand fractures etc)
Dragon NaturallySpeaking is a popular program that allows a user to use voice to operate the computer. However, for some reason, the commands that are used to operate Excel and not explained very well. So I found this resource and it has helped me to work with Excel hands-free almost 70 to 80% of the time. Hopefully, I will learn it well enough to work hands-free completely.
http://www.disabledmessenger.site/20...ial-basic.html is the page and there are other tutorials also Microsoft Excel.
Hope it is of some use to members here.

Where to acquire advanced - really advanced excel skills
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...-advanced-really-advanced-excel-skills-2.html
https://excelkodklavuzu.blogspot.com/
https://optionexplicitvba.com/category/vba/
http://pierre-beauvois-beuvry.fr/for...-1007c4c8-175e


----------

